
Human IPOs – trade, hold or redeem human equity of people you believe in - sven_hmn
https://humanipo.app/
======
sven_hmn
Imagine you purchased few hours of Evan Spiegel 6 years ago, how much it would
be worth today?

------
kirill_goryunov
Interesting

